# blood angels



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Right im in a very blood angely mood because i just got the new codex today so i wanted to do a ba roleplay.

Plot
assault squad adorno of 4th company blood angels have been sent to back up ultra marines 3rd company who are being ripped toshreds by tyranid hive fleet kraken. (i will put more up but i cant think of anything to put in for a special objective or anything)

rules 
5 sentence minimum on your character. characters are first come first served.
As for wargeer im not going to be to strict on it just dont go over the top 
for example i dont mind if an assault marine takes a hand flamer or infernus pistol. Death company are limited to 1 power weapon beetween the four and 1 infernus pistol beetween the four and 1 death company cant take power weapon and plasma pistol
character template
Name:
Age:
Rank:
Appearance:
Personality:
Background:
Weapons:
Equipment:

characters
blood angels

assault marine seargant
assault marine
assault marine
assault marine
assault marine
sanguinery priest
death company
death company
death company
death company

ultramarines
brother seargant
battle brother
battle brother
apothacary
heavy weapons

My charactor

Name:Lexandro Justinian
Age:411
Rank:veteran assault seargant
Appearance:tall for an astares with thick blonde hair and dark brown eyes. Wears red mk VI power armour with white robes over the top. His right arm is made out of bionics after his arm being amputated to stop poison from killing him.

Personality:Lexrando values him men over his own life and will do almost anything to keep them from death. Although he can also go a bit berzerk and charge out on his own. 

Background: When initiated into the blood angels as a scout lexrando showed talents as a close quarter fighter and was put into an assault squad. He was the best in his squad and was promoted to seargant. He wore his rank with pride and made sure his men were performing to their limit. He went on like this fo just over 100 years but duringa battle against deathgaurd chaos space marines his squad were killed at the hands of a vile chaos lord. He then fell to the red thirst and went berzerk on the renegade scum. He wounded he chaos lord but he was knocked unconsious as an out of control baal predator smashed into him. The next thing he knew he was on baal being treated on baal he had been poisoned by a plauge bearer and would have been killed if it wasnt for the sanguinery priest and the tactical squad the rescued hm from the burning wreck of the baal predator. He was promoted to a veteran assault seargant for it was the wound that lexrando caused of the chaos lord the allowed the blood angels commander to finish him off. 
Weapons: 2 lighting claws
Equipment:Jump pack frag+krak grenades


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Warsmith; Didn't you have another RP that has not even started yet? Perhaps you should do that before making a new one....


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree, don't just rush off and let your other one die off before its begun, and don't try to run two at once. Doing that rarely works out because your attention will always be divided between the two or worse.

Plus, before starting the recruitment thread its best to have a fair amount of the plot/story figured out rather than just a very small amount, forcing you to make stuff up as you go. It can lead you into a corner and make things less fun for the players.

Do like that some people are coming up with their own sentence minimums though; four is a good base because it is of decent size but the more people write the easier it can be to get into character.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I gues your right, darkreever can you delete the thread or lock it until im finished my other rp.


----------

